# NOTICE TO MANUFACTURERS OF EQUIPMENT FOR CAR AUDIO INDUSTRY.



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

I find it really indescribable the low sensitivity of their respective marketing departments ... and how comfortable they are in their comfort zones (nothing personal guys Audiocontrol), for up to someone outside the industry will find extremely easy to find what asks loudly that the market ... and you seem not see!

Well, save yourself a few hundred thousand dollars in consultants lazy ... I will tell you today where gold is:

As you have probably heard ... the market for DSP in the car audio industry is one of the most dynamic (if not the most), and each time will be higher (Due primarily to the automotive industry and the integration of new technologies in this). If you have questions, observe how well they will Audiotec-Fisher and others ... while you, the best positioned brands tradicioneles and comply with "to include bluetooth in your amps" or "MirrorLink by hdmi" (which perhaps still in 2011 ???).

Well, read it well: What consumers want are HU's and other devices that allow DIGITALLY effectively connect our sources to our processing units (DSPs). POINT. And we want to play in HI-RES format (.flac ...). Is it really that so hard?

Of course not everyone is looking for that ... But there are a handful of consumers with pockets full of dollars to give to change !!! and you just do not see it!

Today, it seems incredible that only Alpine and Clarion produce equipment with digital audio outputs, and today there is no LOC type product that works with 12v, to convert, for example, Speaker level signal to Tos-Link .. . or RCA outputs Digital Audio ...

now you owe me something like $ 1 million ...


----------



## OldNewb (Sep 30, 2016)

I think the market is more about DVD and GPS. Not DSPs. I've been a audiophile most of my adult life and just last year I decided to work on the car. To be honest, most don't care


----------

